# Are lower rated passengers more likely to give a lower score to drivers?



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

This certainly makes a bit of sense when I think about it, but this is based on my own opinion and speculation. Should we start revenge rating our paxs when they give an unwarranted low rating?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Chirsg said:


> This certainly makes a bit of sense when I think about it, but this is based on my own opinion and speculation. Should we start revenge rating our paxs when they give an unwarranted low rating?


 Just remember, riders dont low rate riders for nothing. They usually are a low rating that is given by a driver


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Just remember, riders down yet love writing for nothing. They usually are a low rating that is given by a driver


I'm sorry? I didn't understand your response


----------



## Londoner2017 (Aug 15, 2017)

Chirsg said:


> I'm sorry? I didn't understand your response


What she/he means is a 1 star is given by a rider in retaliation for a low rating from a driver... As far as I am concerned, if a rider causes no problems and is pleasant and peaceful they should be given 4/5 stars.. If a driver rates 3 or lower a riders rating will go down, so, in retaliation a rider will normally 1 star a driver for revenge...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Chirsg said:


> This certainly makes a bit of sense when I think about it, but this is based on my own opinion and speculation. Should we start revenge rating our paxs when they give an unwarranted low rating?


Pax ratings don't mean squat but then again they mean something, hear me out.

Me as the driver could get a ping for a pickup the pax rating is a 4.5. The pax has 2 rides under that account. They were rated 5 on one trip 4 on another. Alot of drivers including myself have to ask is this pickup worth it. For one you don't know how many trips the pax has and two you don't know where the pax is going. 12 seconds to make a decision.

Another scenario you could have a pax with a 4.8 rating. The pax is a moron possibly had another account but the old account had a low rating pax had trouble getting a ride so they start clean or have uber reset their rating.

The 4.5 rated pax could tip and be the nicest person while the 4.8 pax could be a ******.

Rating system is flawed bigtime.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

All a low rating means these days is that the person is likely not to tip. It is sad but there is no way to know any longer if the passenger is likely to damage your vehicle or not or ask you to make 15 stops and wait 30 minutes at each stop allowing them to eat in the car. Drivers have reduced the rating to nothing more than tip or not.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

For whatever reason, low rated pax seem to also rate their drivers low. There are exceptions, but it seems like when I focus on only picking up higher rated pax my rating goes up.



Uberfunitis said:


> All a low rating means these days is that the person is likely not to tip. It is sad but there is no way to know any longer if the passenger is likely to damage your vehicle or not or ask you to make 15 stops and wait 30 minutes at each stop allowing them to eat in the car. Drivers have reduced the rating to nothing more than tip or not.


Probably if they are less likely to tip, they are more picky people in general and much harder to please. For instance, I seem to recall that you were saying you expect cold water on each trip or there is no five star rating.

Most people who tip have decided to do so prior to the ride starting, and in my opinion are likely to leave a tip and a 5 star rating unless you really screwed something up in your driving or communication.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> For whatever reason, low rated pax seem to also rate their drivers low. There are exceptions, but it seems like when I focus on only picking up higher rated pax my rating goes up.
> 
> Probably if they are less likely to tip, they are more picky people in general and much harder to please. For instance, I seem to recall that you were saying you expect cold water on each trip or there is no five star rating.
> 
> Most people who tip have decided to do so prior to the ride starting, and in my opinion are likely to leave a tip and a 5 star rating unless you really screwed something up in your driving or communication.


You may have a point with expectations. I would say that the low rated passenger has not had good experience with the ride share in general and is looking at the entire process more confrontational it is a self fulfilling type of thing, the same with low rated drivers.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

I got an unfair 1 star from a pax who claims that he mis-clicked a 1 when he intended to give a 5 and promised to change it when he got home. Now either he's never made it home or he lied. Uber refuses to help me. What can I do? I can't up and get in touch with my pax. I have all the resources to. I have his number and a phone to call him on but it seems unprofessional and unreasonable. The best I can do is one star him, I feel.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Chirsg said:


> I got an unfair 1 star from a pax who claims that he mis-clicked a 1 when he intended to give a 5 and promised to change it when he got home. Now either he's never made it home or he lied. Uber refuses to help me. What can I do? I can't up and get in touch with my pax. I have all the resources to. I have his number and a phone to call him on but it seems unprofessional and unreasonable. The best I can do is one star him, I feel.


1 star him and move on.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

A T said:


> 1 star him and move on.


I'm not moving on from anything. I'm keeping this at the forefront of my mind and will learn from it every single day that goes on that riders will 1 star you for no reason.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Chirsg said:


> I'm not moving on from anything. I'm keeping this at the forefront of my mind and will learn from it every single day that goes on that riders will 1 star you for no reason.


The pax will use the rating system to their advantage getting to upset over this gives the pax and uber more power.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Chirsg said:


> I'm not moving on from anything. I'm keeping this at the forefront of my mind and will learn from it every single day that goes on that riders will 1 star you for no reason.


You have to let it go. Uber won't fix it. Only the rider can fix it, and if he hasn't by now he probably never will.

This sort of thing happens. I know it is very frustrating, and I feel really bad for you. But there is nothing you can do. Try and get it out of the forefront of your mind. This is hurting your mental health to keep it there and there is no benefit for you to dwell on it.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> All a low rating means these days is that the person is likely not to tip. It is sad but there is no way to know any longer if the passenger is likely to damage your vehicle or not or ask you to make 15 stops and wait 30 minutes at each stop allowing them to eat in the car. Drivers have reduced the rating to nothing more than tip or not.


Yes, this is oftentimes true. I like tips, and am happy to receive them, but I would never give someone a bad rating for not tipping, it has created a problem with the riders score being meaningless.

I have had 4.27s that were great, and 4.98s that tried to bring open containers in my car... It's not you can really gauge.

Lyft on the other hand is different. If someone is 4.8 or lower on Lyft, then there is probably a reason.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> For whatever reason, low rated pax seem to also rate their drivers low. There are exceptions, but it seems like when I focus on only picking up higher rated pax my rating goes up.


I wish I had the luxury of passing up rides for things like ratings. I don't get enough pings to be able to throw them away.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> You have to let it go. Uber won't fix it. Only the rider can fix it, and if he hasn't by now he probably never will.
> 
> This sort of thing happens. I know it is very frustrating, and I feel really bad for you. But there is nothing you can do. Try and get it out of the forefront of your mind. This is hurting your mental health to keep it there and there is no benefit for you to dwell on it.


You are a defeatist and I don't like that attitude


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Chirsg said:


> You are a defeatist and I don't like that attitude


Sometimes it is best to know when you have been beaten. There reaches a point where your efforts to try and take corrective action can only make things worse.

As long as you average slightly better luck in the future it will roll off your account over time. Do 500 rated trips and it literally won't even count towards your rating any more.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

A T said:


> Pax ratings don't mean squat but then again they mean something, hear me out.
> 
> Me as the driver could get a ping for a pickup the pax rating is a 4.5. The pax has 2 rides under that account. They were rated 5 on one trip 4 on another. Alot of drivers including myself have to ask is this pickup worth it. For one you don't know how many trips the pax has and two you don't know where the pax is going. 12 seconds to make a decision.
> 
> ...


 You really have to dig deep to come up with such excuses or possibilities. How about the obvious? The rider was rated as he should have been by the driver.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

In my experience, Uber passengers are fine no matter the rating. Lyft passengers are another story. I don't pick up ANY Lyft passenger that has a 5* or below 4.9. so I only take 4.9-4.99 rated passengers. That has stopped a lot my problems with passengers.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Low ratings hurts passengers ego. I given ride to a blind person 2 times. It was 5.0 at the beginning but it's at 4.5 now. Some people need to relax a bit. Ratings don't mean shit.

Uber started this whole rating thing to get back at drivers who 1 star passengers for no reason. If you have a low ratings it will not be as easy to get a ride when you were 5.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

You guys are all speculating with no real answers.... as for people who rate riders less than 3 or less for not tipping you are idiots...


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> You guys are all speculating with no real answers.... as for people who rate riders less than 3 or less for not tipping you are idiots...


Cool your jets. It's a wide net. We're just trying to get to the bottom of it all by sharing experiences. No need to be unpleasant. Manners, please


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Chirsg said:


> Cool your jets. It's a wide net. We're just trying to get to the bottom of it all by sharing experiences. No need to be unpleasant. Manners, please


The truth hurts... it makes it worse on drivers from weeding out the ones who have bad behaviors etc.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Chirsg said:


> I'm not moving on from anything. I'm keeping this at the forefront of my mind and will learn from it every single day that goes on that riders will 1 star you for no reason.


I'm curious how you know he mistakenly 1-starred you - did it happen while he was still in your car and he said "Oh shit! i just hit 1 instead of 5!" What happened?

And YES he's an automatic 1-star, don't even ask twice.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm curious how you know he mistakenly 1-starred you - did it happen while he was still in your car and he said "Oh shit! i just hit 1 instead of 5!" What happened?
> 
> And YES he's an automatic 1-star, don't even ask twice.


That's exactly what happened. Jules. No sarcasm or irony, it happened just like that and he never resolved it like he promised


----------

